# Devon/Cornwall meet 14th June



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi all,

The next Devon/Cornwall meet will be held on the 14th June at midday, at The Turtley Corn Mill,Avonwick,Devon,TQ10 9ES, there is ample parking and i can book a table .Please could you reply if you would like to attend so i can book the table.

many thanks
Nick


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

A bit too close to the Rolling Road shootout for me to get away with it 
Hope you get a good turn out
Stewart


----------



## matzo (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi that sounds good, I'll try and make it along


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, normally work sunday mornings at local club as treasurer, but will try to get the Sec to stand in for me and come along to the meet. Be nice to see some old faces, so to speak, if they come along!!! :? Will be table for two, but will let you know for def nearer the time. Will give you plenty of notice.
Paul.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

I've changed plans so will be able to join you on 14th!
Stewart


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Damn gutted don't think I can make this.


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies everyone,should be a good day.

cheers
Nick


----------



## beeny (Jun 21, 2014)

i will be looking forward to the next south west meet as having some work done on the car on 20th june so will give this one a miss.going to keep eye on here bit more now as happy i know car is going to finally be sorted out :mrgreen:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Un - sorted cars are still welcome. 

Looks like you've already done a fair bit of 'sorting' to it.


----------



## beeny (Jun 21, 2014)

im just suffering from boost issues since installing frount mount so long drives are out the window otherwise would be there.

drag racing is on in dunkeswell this saturday if anyone fancys it?have been to the last two events but not sure if ill have car on road as sending dash clocks away but i will if they are back in time :?


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Could everyone wishing to attend the meeting confirm and let me know how many they would like a place at the table booked for,before the 16th May so i can get the table booked.

many thanks
Nick


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

There many going?


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

3 cars so far are going on the 16th june.


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

14th June not 16th June my typing error sorry


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

It's a shame we didn't get a group together for south west auto show today really.


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

The table has been booked for midday on the 14th june,four members will be attending.

cheers
Nick


----------



## matzo (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm still planning on attending, not sure if I was counted in the 4 or not...what time are people arriving ? Cheers Matt


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Matt ,i have booked an extra place for you just incase,if you need two places i will book another place,if you could let me know.I will be getting there for 11.30.I will be wearing my TTOC polo shirt so people know who i am as i have not met anyone
yet.
cheers
Nick


----------



## matzo (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi it will probably just be me, thank you!


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

Ok Matt see you on Sunday.

cheers
Nick


----------



## matzo (Oct 1, 2014)

Cleaned waxed polished, right that's me, now for the TT !


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Nick for a great lunch meet up, good to put faces to names. The venue could not have been better, hope that todays meet will the first of many trips out.


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone for coming to the meet it was excellent.I will be planning more.

Many thanks
Nick


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Good to finally meet up with you Nick, with both eyes working.

Nice venue and I hope the tales of past meets help with your ideas for the future.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Good little meet and the food was excellent. Here's hoping some of the ideas discussed come to fruition.
Great to see the RS twins!


----------

